# Something amazing on "Britain's Got Talent"



## shackleton (Apr 15, 2009)

[video=youtube;9lp0IWv8QZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lp0IWv8QZY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kim G (Apr 15, 2009)

I saw that yesterday and almost posted it. It makes me sick the way they made fun of her (like just because she's not young and doesn't look like a model she shouldn't be able to sing). But I love her voice. I'm a big fan of theater/broadway music!


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 15, 2009)

It's Paul Potts the 2nd. I likewise hated how they made fun of her, simply because she's not one of the 'beautful people'. What a _wonderful_ voice.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 15, 2009)

It should be a slap in the face to all of those who idolise beauty!

What a amazing voice. God has blessed her.


----------



## NDHSR (Apr 15, 2009)

What a beautiful voice.


----------



## DonP (Apr 15, 2009)

I loved Andreas comment at the end where she blasts everyone including herself for judging the lady. 

But good to notice once they saw her gift they overlooked their judgments on her perceived weaknesses and valued her. 

We would do well to not worry about our weaknesses that god leaves in us to humble us and cause dependence on Him, and still go out and speak and serve Him to others. 

Don't know if the posted version has the judges ending on it, some versions did and some didn't. I didn't watch the post


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 15, 2009)

Bravo!


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 15, 2009)

Other than the disturbing hip shake at the beginning, that was fantastic!


----------



## Jon 316 (Apr 15, 2009)

To be fair though I dont think it was just her physical appearance which caused the cynicism, I think it was also her mannerisms.

But she was in fact awesome... very moving.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 15, 2009)

HA I so hoped this sort of thing would happen on one of these shows, were all the "beautiful" people get together.

She kick their ***

GOOD FOR HER


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 15, 2009)

That was outstanding!!!


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 15, 2009)

She was good though not as good as Paul Potts.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting that I am still really excited/happy for her.

HA in their face


----------

